# natural gas to propane



## tooslow (Jul 17, 2009)

Anyone here ever make a water heater change over from natural gas to propane--?


----------



## bartnc37 (Feb 24, 2009)

That usually spells a new heater. I don' think theres a W.H. company out there that will let you switch em. The serial # are tied to the heater and type, if you change the valve over it pretty much means kiss any warranty goodbye. If you happened to have the gas valve etc for propane for your heater it would probably work, but for liability reasons i sure wouldn't.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

I'm not going to..:no:


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

I've run into one Rheem mobile home model that was convertable. It had the orifice kit with it and an adjustment on the gas valve.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

When I tool the Takagi class they said it is real easy to switch the propane unit to natural gas and vise versa.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

SewerRatz said:


> When I tool the Takagi class they said it is real easy to switch the propane unit to natural gas and vise versa.


But what about cost?


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

slickrick said:


> But what about cost?


 I think it was a real simple conversion nothing to major. I can double check in tomorrow when I get back from the hospital tests and my jet job.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Most cases it wouldn't be cost effective. It'd be real easy to do but after buying everything, you'd be better off with a new heater. The mobile home heaters I've installed are convertable and all you have to do is swap orifices and convert the gas valve, real easy. 




Paul


----------



## Ashleymc (Nov 14, 2009)

*Why change??*

I have both ..NG at my home LPG at my lake cottage..Natural gas all the way..Propane unless you buy a tank (which wholesalers wont even sell more than a 100 lb one -even to me- a lic. master heating contractor) is more expensive more games/contracts with providers etc.
But like I said i got 2 100 lb tanks and a auto changeover valve that i bought 5 years ago..
THEN you can dicker COD prices on a delivery (IF) you own the tank(s)
Anyone offering a "FREE" tank is going to charge you .40 cents or more per lb per delivery cause its their tank and no one else will touch it to fill it.Read the contract.
ITS a good game to be in especially out in remote areas like the Berkshires where my summer place is.."A preview of heaven":yes:


----------



## longplumb (Nov 15, 2009)

I think the mobile home rated water heaters are the only ones anymore that are convertible. Otherwise they have to be one or the other. LIABILITY!!


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

I converted two, Brad white 75 gal commercials last summer from propane to nat gas.

Brad White had kits available. Gas valve, burner and new rating plate.

I want to say they wouldn't seel parts for a nat gas to propane conversion, but I could be wrong.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

I've done alot of BBQ grills from propane to natural but never a water heater. gas grills all you do is change the orfice but a water heater aint no stinkin grill!


----------

